# Question about tire fitting wheel



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

That's an 18" rim that's 9.5" wide. So no a 205/55R16 it won't fit. You might get a 225/45R18 tire to fit the 8.5" rim option.


----------



## earichmond (Sep 20, 2018)

figured that was the case, just wasn’t sure how tire stretching works


----------



## TheCruz (Oct 13, 2020)

I actually have 18"x 9.5 super bbs rs wheels on my cruze. Fitted perfectly didnt have to do anything to it. Much better grip and turn control


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

TheCruz said:


> I actually have 18"x 9.5 super bbs rs wheels on my cruze. Fitted perfectly didnt have to do anything to it. Much better grip and turn control
> View attachment 289785


He was asking if a 205/55R16 would fit on an 18" rim. Which it won't.


----------

